# He goes CRAZY!



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

I feed Jager (9 wks.) 3 times a day... per the breeder's recommendations, I moisten the food with water first. It's during that process that he just goes absolutely off the wall. He knows the sound of his bag of food opening and the sound of the food pouring into the bowl. It doesn't help if I prepare his food in a different room.

I take him out before meals and let him play afterwords as part of his potty training but that play time turns into mayhem with him pulling and barking and whining towards where he knows his food is. Any solutions?? I know once I don't have to moisten his food this will help because there won't be any preparation time.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

They are very smart and adapt to a routine very quickly. He knows when he goes out, food will follow. Change the routine. Take him out, bring him back in but dont feed him right away. A few of those and he'll do more playing then worrying about going in to get fed. 

Trying to stay one step ahead of a shepherd can be an all day job. Sometimes I get the feeling sarge is training me..lol


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Lol... he sounds like a very food driven puppy like both of my puppers... both of mine do this every day and have always done this. AT this age he is still too young but you can start incorporating some obedience commands to his meal time, make him sit and wait for his food quietly, and once his is quiet then he gets his food... but again, he is very young right now, so it will take time before he learns.
Sounds like a nice puppy though, if you have plans to do obedience with him ,he should be easy to train with food!!


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

My puppy Did this also, whenever he heard that food bag he would get so excited start to bark and wine, I also wet down the food and measure the amount so it takes a few mins. i had to resort to putting him in the crate while i made his dinner for a while, he could see me while i made his diner, when he would bark wine I would walk away from the food and ask for a Quiet which we had taught him when he was quiet i would go back to making his food if he barked/wined/shook the crate i would walk away again and ask for a quiet After a few repetitions of this, he Learned that when he barks/wines/shakes crate mom stops making his diner and it takes a long time to get to. But when he is quiet the food gets to him much quicker and its only a sit/wait/ release away from being able to eat, This may be something to try the frist few times it may take you ten mins to get his food ready, but its worth it. My pup Now can be out in the kitchen while i make his food and wait quietly without too much exictment he has to wait for the cats and his older sister to get their food first, and hes learned the only way hes going to get his food is if he can have a little self-control


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't feed him until he is in a calm state. Teach him that food comes only when in a calm state. Same thing with treats. No treats when he is jumping off the walls. If he is food driven (which it sounds like he is) he will catch on quickly. My dogs get fed when they are calm and passive. The one that gets to that point first, gets fed first and so on.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Drewberry
> I know once I don't have to moisten his food this will help because there won't be any preparation time.


You don't HAVE to moisten his food now. If you don't want to moisten it, just stop.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

When I prepare food the dogs go to their mats in the kitchen and stay there. It takes me some time to make the food for both dogs since sometimes I need to open a can or strip some chicken for them or defrost beef and all this time they patiently wait. 

Yana learnt it on her own and Anton picked it up from her real fast. When he was a tiny pup he was doing this crazy jumping, barking and whining but I simply ignored it and fed Yana first.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I have oddballs. Mine never get excited when their food is being prepared. They come into the kitchen, and lay down, watching their food being prepared. You'd swear Apollo was taking a nap. Zeus sits there, or he gets bored and plays with Apollo until it's ready. They both LOVE food though. I haven't found a thing Apollo won't eat. Zeus hates cantaloupe.


----------

